# Who's trying Vortioxetine?



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

I heard this stuff just came out.
Would you try a new drug which just came out? Isn't this really risky cause you don't have long term safety studies?

What's so great about it anyway? I mean most antidepressants, when you google them on pubmed, have studies upon studies saying how great they are and how they do things which other antidepressants don't do. It's the same with stablon. It also has studies where you think DAMN THIS IS THE S*** and then you take it and think you're taking a sugar pill. I can't even take these studies seriously anymore. :no


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im going to ask my psych nurse about if desperate enough

http://us.brintellix.com/


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

On paper it looks really cool, and if I have to go off MAOIs it will be my first choice (augmented, probably, with a dopaminergic). It's a pretty novel type of antidepressant. Time will tell what 'real-world' results are like.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

will it ever be released here?


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

tedatioxetine will be the triple reuptake inhibitor.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

I think it'll come out in Europe in 2014.

But what's so great about it? I mean each antidepressant has some kind of unique features which doesn't mean that they are good.


----------



## Vilazodone (Mar 22, 2010)

So far I've found 2 ppl taking vortioxetine at CB forum. 

It seems to be working well for one of the 2, while the other has just started vortioxetine so it is too early to tell.

Vilazodone was a massive improvement in terms of low side effect profile so I am optimistic about vortioxetine. I gave up in my own vilazodone trial as it made me feel too calm, not lethargic, just annoyingly calm all the time.

Vortioxetine seems to have some procognitive effects in lab animals, who knows. It is on my watch list, not yet on my to do list.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

Common side effects of BRINTELLIX include: nausea, constipation or vomiting. These are not all the possible side effects of BRINTELLIX.

but wait they'll be MORE! Seriously if nausea is the first side affects, It will make me sick. I'm at the point that when I next see my Psych. Doc. I want her to give me something numb everything, that or she will have me commited. Ether way it won't be a good day.


----------



## Vilazodone (Mar 22, 2010)

It has 5-ht3 antagonism which may reduce the nausea profile, of course everyone is different. I admit the main side effect I normally ever get from SSRIs is diarrhea... 

meh. I guess enthusiasm is not so contagious.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Can vortioxetine be taken with stimulants?


----------



## Vilazodone (Mar 22, 2010)

butterz said:


> Can vortioxetine be taken with stimulants?


MY guess is, most likely.

But not MAOI's like selegiline though.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

And is it better than other ssri?


----------



## Vilazodone (Mar 22, 2010)

butterz said:


> And is it better than other ssri?


IDK, but it is a very different mechanism of action than most SSRI's as it also acts directly on 5-ht receptors (well, almost half of them, lol). This modulates ACh, DA and NE downstream. So it is a multifunctional SSRI with procognitive effects in lab animals. Is it good? IDK. I was somewhat impressed by the new-ish vilazodone but had to discontinue due to diarrhea. the newer SSRI's seem to be improvements over the older SsRis, esp side effect profile and lack of causing sexual dysfunction.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

swim said:


> tedatioxetine will be the triple reuptake inhibitor.


and it'll act as an antagonist at 5-HT2A, 5-HT2C, 5-HT3 and α1A-adrenergic receptor sites, ostensibly trying to minimise the most problematic side effects associated.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

basuraeuropea said:


> and it'll act as an antagonist at 5-HT2A, 5-HT2C, 5-HT3 and α1A-adrenergic receptor sites, ostensibly trying to minimise the most problematic side effects associated.


Sign me up


----------



## Vilazodone (Mar 22, 2010)

The ppl trying vortioxetine at the CB forum seem to have high regards for it so far. Keeping it on the watch list.


----------



## Vilazodone (Mar 22, 2010)

The positive reports keep rolling in.

Can't wait until more people report. It's still a new drug, I don't even think they are allowed to advertise for it yet.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

What's the CB forum?


----------



## Vilazodone (Mar 22, 2010)

Caedmon said:


> What's the CB forum?


http://www.crazyboards.org/forums/i...intellix-is-anyone-else-actually-taking-this/


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Not sure if it's common knowledge, but just wanted to let people know it was approved for launch in the EU (+Iceland, Norway and Liechtenstein) over the holidays.

And the Reuters report on that said:


> "Lundbeck expects to launch Brintellix in its first markets in the second half of 2014," the company said in a statement.
> 
> The company had said in October that it expected a European launch in the first half of next year.
> 
> A Lundbeck spokesman said the later start was the result of a more conservative approach by the company in estimating the date but that nothing significant had changed since October.


http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/12/27/us-lundbeck-depression-idUSBRE9BQ0EC20131227


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

This is very late. If it had come out now I could have tried it.


----------



## alisha7525 (Dec 27, 2013)

Vortioxetine is the only drug which provides instant support and relief to your problems and try having it without dinner


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

alisha7525 said:


> Vortioxetine is the only drug which provides instant support and relief to your problems and try having it without dinner


What do you mean? No need to wait for weeks for the med to take effect?


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

alisha7525 said:


> Vortioxetine is the only drug which provides instant support and relief to your problems and try having it without dinner


Can you please elaborate on this? I will be taking this medication very soon and am hopeful that it works well for me.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Iwillovercomeanxiety1 said:


> Can you please elaborate on this? I will be taking this medication very soon and am hopeful that it works well for me.


I assume the message is that it is fast acting and that it should be taken away from food to improve absorption - but those are *not *the manufacturer's recommendations. According to the manufacturer, food has _no effect_ on absorption.

Clinical studies are based on 6-to-8 week trials. Here is a graph from the prescribing information leaflet showing response over time:










So I would expect to need at least 6-8 weeks before making an evaluation of it.

Full prescribing information is available at http://us.brintellix.com/


----------



## Vilazodone (Mar 22, 2010)

3 ppl on it at CB forum, all seem to be reporting positively on vortioxetine.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

What's CB forum?


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

So I've been on this medication for only 5 days. So far, it has me a lot more irritated and very angry. Nothing for anxiety and depression yet. All it's done for me so far is make me very pissed off. We'll see how it goes in the next few weeks.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey pharmaceutical companies, stop making serotonergic antidepressants already! We are sick of them. Lol


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Iwillovercomeanxiety1 said:


> So I've been on this medication for only 5 days. So far, it has me a lot more irritated and very angry. Nothing for anxiety and depression yet. All it's done for me so far is make me very pissed off. We'll see how it goes in the next few weeks.


What dose are you starting on?

I wonder if this one has a Zoloft-type activating startup.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

butterz said:


> What's CB forum?


CB forum? Citizens Band transceiver? Calculus For Business? That would be my guess. :um


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Caedmon said:


> What dose are you starting on?
> 
> I wonder if this one has a Zoloft-type activating startup.


I took 10 mg the first four days and today was my first day on 20 mg. I just came from Zoloft, which worked OK for me. I wonder if me feeling a negative effect so quickly could be a good sign of it hopefully working positively a few weeks down the line?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Iwillovercomeanxiety1 said:


> I took 10 mg the first four days and today was my first day on 20 mg. I just came from Zoloft, which worked OK for me. I wonder if me feeling a negative effect so quickly could be a good sign of it hopefully working positively a few weeks down the line?


Very possible. The first thing I thought of when I read your post was "hey, for me that would be a good sign!" I find that agitating antidepressants will _sometimes _smooth out into a nice energizing effect. I also believe Brintellix has some light norepinephrine activity which you might be feeling. It's not a true SNRI. Maybe with a lower case: SnRI haha

Could also be just from the cross taper - Zoloft withdrawals?

(Not trying to make excuses for Brintellix, as it may also be sucky instead.)

Keep us posted!


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Caedmon said:


> Very possible. The first thing I thought of when I read your post was "hey, for me that would be a good sign!" I find that agitating antidepressants will _sometimes _smooth out into a nice energizing effect. I also believe Brintellix has some light norepinephrine activity which you might be feeling. It's not a true SNRI. Maybe with a lower case: SnRI haha
> 
> Could also be just from the cross taper - Zoloft withdrawals?
> 
> ...


Ok I will. And yeah I'm thinking it might be the norepinephrine. I have not responded well to SNRI's in the past. We'll see how this one goes though. If it doesn't work out, I think I'm going to see if I can get my doc to let me try Nardil.


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

CopadoMexicano said:


> CB forum? Citizens Band transceiver? Calculus For Business? That would be my guess. :um


CrazyBoards is my guess? http://www.crazyboards.org/forums/i...intellix-is-anyone-else-actually-taking-this/

This sounds like another Serotonin drug to me. I also don't understand why people are so keen to try new meds; clinical trials are so short and it often takes a few years for the real side effects and risks to become apparent with any new med. No way I would take it for a couple of years at least.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

UKguy said:


> This sounds like another Serotonin drug to me. I also don't understand why people are so keen to try new meds; clinical trials are so short and it often takes a few years for the real side effects and risks to become apparent with any new med. No way I would take it for a couple of years at least.


You are right about that. Clinical experience will tell the real story.

However, if you have tried many different things, it presents a somewhat new type of serotonergic with some nicely targeted receptor antagonism.

From rxlist.com:
Vortioxetine binds with high affinity to the human serotonin transporter (Ki=1.6 nM), but not to the norepinephrine (Ki=113 nM) or dopamine (Ki > 1000 nM) transporters. Vortioxetine potently and selectively inhibits reuptake of serotonin (IC50=5.4 nM). Vortioxetine binds to 5-HT3 (Ki=3.7 nM), 5-HT1A (Ki=15 nM), 5-HT7 (Ki=19 nM), 5-HT1D (Ki=54 nM), and 5-HT1B (Ki=33 nM), receptors and is a 5-HT3, 5-HT1D, and 5-HT7 receptor antagonist, 5-HT1B receptor partial agonist, and 5-HT1A receptor agonist.


----------

